# Räucherofen aus Pflanzsteinen



## Hamburger5 (19. Juli 2012)

Die Grundidee ist von nem Bericht in der Fisch und Fang glaube ich.
Habs nur etwas stabiler gebaut.
Als Fundament, um eine gerade Fläche zu haben, eine Beton-Terressenplatte, drei Lagen Klinkersteine, mit eingelassener Feuerschublade aus VA, vier Pflanzsteine, man kann auch fünf nehmen, nur dann wirds echt hoch und schwierig mit dem reinhängen, da man keine Tür von vorne hat, Ein paar VA-Rundstangen 10mm im obersten Stein zum Aufhängen und eine Holzplatte mit eingebautem Thermometer.
Geklebt hab ich alles, auch die Klinker, mit flexiblem Fliesenkleber.
Aufbauzeit ca. 3 - 4 Stunden
Kosten ca. 35 Euro (die Schublade vom Schrott war das teuerste Einzelteil mit 5 Euro)
Luftzufuhr wird über einen Holzkeil unter der Deckelplatte und die Einschubtiefe der Schublade reguliert.

Gruß


----------



## Moerser83 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Räucherofen aus Pflanzsteinen*

Sehr saubere Arbeit:m

Ja das war aus der Fisch und Fang, habe ich auch gesehen.
Zum Thema Stabiler, die haben den denke ich ja auch nur zum zeigen in einzelnen schritten aufgebaut.


----------



## Jens08/15 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Räucherofen aus Pflanzsteinen*

Den Bericht habe ich auch gesehen. Sieht auf jedenfall schöner aus als der aus der F&F ;-)


----------



## Franky (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Räucherofen aus Pflanzsteinen*

Moin... Ich will kein Spielverderber sein, aber bist Du sicher, dass der Flexkleber temperaturbeständig genug ist? Bei Bekannten ist der halbe "Kaminofen" schon mal zusammengebrochen und erst mit hitze/feuerbeständigem Zement "richtig" zusammengebaut gewesen (und hält noch immer seit 10 Jahren )
Im "Original" wird das Ding ja auch nur mit Jehova "abgedichtet" udn nicht geklebt


----------



## fordfan1 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Räucherofen aus Pflanzsteinen*

Wenn du ihn ein paar mal im Einsatz hattest würde ich mich auch über einen Bericht freuen wie die Steine an sich mit den Temperaturschwankungen zurechtgekommen sind,kann mir echt nicht vorstellen,dass dieses Betonzeugs das so gut abkann.

Versteh mich nicht falsch,wirklich saubere Arbeit,mich interessiert nur die haltbarkeit.


----------



## Hamburger5 (14. August 2012)

*AW: Räucherofen aus Pflanzsteinen*

Er steht noch!!!!

Also, ich habe jetzt 7 oder 8 mal im Ofen geräuchert und bin begeistert.
Zur Haltbarkeit, er steht wie am ersten Tag. Keine Risse, auch keine Haarrisse im Kleber oder an den Kübeln.
Die einzige Veränderung spielt sich im Inneren ab, hier ist er schön Rauchschwarz geworden und hat schon einen leckeren Eigengeruch angenommen.
Am besten gefällt mir die Wärmespeicherung der Steine, kein Vergleich zum Stahlofen.

Fazit: Begeistert und empfehlenswert!

Gruß


----------



## Homer-Jay (29. August 2012)

*AW: Räucherofen aus Pflanzsteinen*

Welche Größe haben denn die Planzsteine, die Du verwendet hast?


----------



## The Hecht-Hunter (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Räucherofen aus Pflanzsteinen*

Hallo!
Hat vielleicht jemand eine Anleitung für den Bau,oder Maße von den Pflanzsteinen?

Gruß Erwin


----------



## Martin_wobbler (17. April 2014)

*AW: Räucherofen aus Pflanzsteinen*

Hallo, 

hat jemand so einen Räucherofen ausprobiert oder kann mir sagen ob ich als Fetttropfschutz eine Alu Grillschale zwischen die beiden untersten Steine montieren könnte? Oder hat jemand eine Bessere Idee ?


----------



## aal60 (17. April 2014)

*AW: Räucherofen aus Pflanzsteinen*

Da lässt Du Dir aus VA-Blech eine Schale kanten, ca. 3cm rundrum kleiner als dass Maß des Innenraumes. 
Dann noch Auflagen an die Wände schrauben und fertig.
- Oder Auflagen mit einmauern. 

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Martin_wobbler (17. April 2014)

*AW: Räucherofen aus Pflanzsteinen*

super danke für den tip, das werde ich so machen


----------



## bemboss@web.de (30. April 2014)

*AW: Räucherofen aus Pflanzsteinen*

super idee werd ich nachbauen


----------



## Shinson (30. April 2014)

*AW: Räucherofen aus Pflanzsteinen*



Martin_wobbler schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hat jemand so einen Räucherofen ausprobiert oder kann mir sagen ob ich als Fetttropfschutz eine Alu Grillschale zwischen die beiden untersten Steine montieren könnte? Oder hat jemand eine Bessere Idee ?



Habe den Ofen oft in Gebrauch ... Tropfschale hab ich gar nicht drin :q


----------



## simmi321 (30. April 2014)

*AW: Räucherofen aus Pflanzsteinen*

Den habe ich auch


----------



## Laub10 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Räucherofen aus Pflanzsteinen*

Ich find das ist eine günstige Perspektive zum Stahlofen schöne Idee


----------

